# Trinidad is dead



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

From Facebook German LCDH:



> S.A. discontinues production of the entire Trinidad cigar line.
> 
> According to Habanos S.A. officials the Trinidad line will be relaunched with new "vitolas" in a distant future. Interesting, as that would then be the second re-launch. More in todays LCDH Hamburg newsletter


Pretty big move.

Stollen off another forum


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Say it ain't so. I finally tried a T & they are Heaven. Smoke the crappola out of Cohiba. Really like the Reyes w/ a few years on them too. Haven't had a chance to buy either. BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess all the rumors are true.
FRanfly, I will only really miss the Reyes and Fundy.
I just think they were priced to high and in competition with Coh.

Buy them while you can

I actual look forward to the re-release


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Heard it before & my reaction is the same, no great loss. :dunno:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I will miss the REs and Fundadores. For some reason, my least favorite LEs were Trinidads.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

son a .... I love the reyes.... I'm sad.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Heard it before & my reaction is the same, no great loss. :dunno:


Ditto


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Agree with others here will miss the Funadores, a great smoke.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The Reyes has been one of my favorite short smokes since getting into this hobby. I'm glad I picked up a box last month, and I will likely try to pick up a few more.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmmm... If they relaunch in new vitolas with more moderate pricing, this could be a win for the consumers. Trinis are good but aren't much of a deal at the going rate.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Lets hope for a corona gorda !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sligub said:


> From Facebook German LCDH:
> 
> Pretty big move.
> 
> Stollen off another forum


Aside from the Reyes i won't miss them for that kinda money i go with a Cohiba any day of the week!
Never really understood the Trinidad line.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Aside from the Reyes i won't miss them for that kinda money i go with a Cohiba any day of the week!
> Never really understood the Trinidad line.


We agree on something again, I have zero boxes, I may buy a couple now to age but so far they were not for me when I am a Cohiba whore.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I will miss the REs and Fundadores. For some reason, my least favorite LEs were Trinidads.


The Fundadores is the only one I have smoked and it was pretty awesome. I'm glad I picked up a box of 12 but that's all I'll grab. So I won't miss the other vitolas.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Lets hope for a corona gorda !!!!!!!!!


true dat.... Corona Gorda would be awesome!

don't get me wrong. The T is overpriced a little. Well a lot depending on where you're shopping. I'd like to see them cheaper & think they would've done great @ $250 a box. Which imho is a great price for them. Though having smoked one last weekend I will happily, yet reluctantly pony up the cash to grab a box quick before they're gone simply because. It will definitely be the most I've spent on a box to date. For the price Reyes are dam near as, if not better than the Siglo I imho. Quite frankly even the one T I had was way better than any of the 3 CoRos I've smoked so far. So I'm kind of surprised w/ all the hate on Trini & all the praise CoRo gets considering they're in the same range or exact same price. Maybe I need to smoke more CoRos or I just haven't had the right one because to me, the few I smoked were just ok. rant aside

I'm really surprised at the updated @ Half Wheel. Trini couldn't compete w/ Coh because of the price? Really? The T is right in lines w/ the Siglo IV & CoRo. The Reyes are a little cheaper than the Siglo I.... It does sound like they understood the price point was to high & will be relaunching the brand @ a better price point. However, will we still be given the same great cigars? Not only are they shaving dollars but I fear the quality they might be shaving as well. no doubt they should be a good cigar but......


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

so i just went to "habanos sa"...nothing official.

who is "halfwheel"??anybody with any real knowledge and we(i) should know about them ... shouldent we???

when i read it FROM habanos i will believe it.

if true...i will miss the reyes and coloniales...not much else.

derrek


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Halfwheel is legit, I trust them if they report news.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dvickery said:


> so i just went to "habanos sa"...nothing official.
> 
> who is "halfwheel"??anybody with any real knowledge and we(i) should know about them ... shouldent we???
> 
> ...


The news came from LCdH Hamburg:



> Habanos S.A., Cubas cigar monopole, recently took the decision to discontinue the production of the Trinidad cigar line. But, it will not be the end!
> 
> When these high priced cigars were launched for public sale back in 1997 the brand consisted of only one cigar - the famous Fundadores ( 40 by 192mm). Shortly after these were available Cubas "dark years" in cigar production began and specifically almost 75% of the thin ring gauged cigars were plugged. Demand on these 38-40 ring cigars dropped to almost zero - just an understandable market reaction. Without causing too much noise back then the Fundadores was taken off production. Stocks sitting at importers warehouses did last until the line was re-launched in the early 2000's. Some new sizes (Vitolas) were added, the entire line then made at Francisco Donatien cigar factory in Pinar del Rio, a new design, more new Vitolas, extensive quality control and finest tobacco blends then became corner stones of the legendary brand besides Cohiba - but sales were never up to par.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I shot a vendor an email last night for some codes. I'm sure most of you know who I'm talking about. I know the Trini Ts are suppose to be discontinued & decided to ask if there was any truth behind this post. In short I asked if all Trinidads were being discontinued. Their response....

"Not all Trinidads are being discontinued. I do not think they will re-launch those." in regards to the T

so I don't know. I wonder if the vendor in Germany finally got the notice about the Trini Ts & thought all Trinis were being discontinues or..... ????? I trust half wheel but I don't trust the source this is coming from. Though I might just have to break down & pull the trigger on the Ts be it a half or full box idk. If I don't use this excuse to I probably never will because they are out of my price range.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dvickery said:


> who is "halfwheel"??anybody with any real knowledge and we(i) should know about them ... shouldent we???


Halfwheel is run by a respected member here. Charlie knows his stuff - enough so that that's the only place I get my news from.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Halfwheel is run by a respected member here. Charlie knows his stuff - enough so that that's the only place I get my news from.


Fact here is, the LCDH knows their stuff.....


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the Trini T & Short LE, Reyes... have a few bought...Look forward in the re-release...* in a couple years*...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the Fundys, I smoke them, but I also INVEST in cigars.. hence, I have many boxes of Fundadores..
I buy boxes to enjoy and some to stash away. This is a GREAT opportunity for people to buy Fundys, stick them away for a decade or two and turn a nice profit.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess now I can admit that I wasn't really impressed with any of them except the little nib of honey that has already been mentioned. IMHO not a single one of them came close to a Coro.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just got word from another LCDH that the only Trinidad's
being discontinued are are Robusto T and Extra.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Just got word from another LCDH that the only Trinidad's
> being discontinued are are Robusto T and Extra.


That makes more sense. All the same, I'm glad I picked up a tenner of the Reyes when I did, just in case some of the BOTLs here panicked and bought them all up ;-) They're pricey enough w/o demand going up & supply going down.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Just got word from another LCDH that the only Trinidad's
> being discontinued are are Robusto T and Extra.


This was the initial report that people have been hearing since December. Only question is which one is accurate now... Did it go from just the T to everything? We'll see...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Just got word from another LCDH that the only Trinidad's
> being discontinued are are Robusto T and Extra.


I had heard this as well. Those were the two on the initial list of the 2012 chopping block cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Seams no one really knows what the production is going to be on the rest of the line.
It makes no sense to get rid of the Fundy and Reyes, but they didn't ask me...

Here is another contradictory post...just up 
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Trinidad


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

To me it sounds like the decision to get rid of the Robusto T and Extra may have been changed to the whole line...and that the right hand is not sure what the left one is doing. We've known the Robusto T and Extra were going away but it seems as though the entire line has been recently axed. 

It's a shame because I haven't had a chance to try them because they're soo pricey. Oh well, I didn't get to try Vegueros either.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Just got word from another LCDH that the only Trinidad's
> being discontinued are are Robusto T and Extra.


that's what my concern was when hearing back from a vendor yesterday. I mean we all knew the T was getting axed & to this date there really hasn't been an official statement or date when they'd no longer be available right. So I'm just wondering if there wasn't some confusion along the line here & this is being misreported....

either way, looks like the new prices have taken effect @ all vendors so I don't think I'll be buying any or anything now. I should've pulled the trigger yesterday while they were just kind of overpriced. Where as today, @ +$50 for the T's, well that put's these grossly overpriced & I could just cry! $13 was pushing it & slightly overpriced, a price I shouldn't but still wanted & probably would have. But @ over $15 a stick, no F'n way. Rather buy 3 boxes of EPC Core line that might not be as tasty & good but every bit as enjoyable & solid.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Update from the same source



> We have posted about the discontinuation of Trinidad - and that has caused a lot of discussions. Even though we have been informed personally about what we have posted two days ago the NOW offical statement is, that Reyes, Coloniales and Fundadores will not be discontinued but only the other sizes such as Robusto T and Robusto Extra. Sales figures are just too bad to justify a further production. Always good to see more news from Havana every day. Stay tuned for more


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

wow.. talk about the power of the internet...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Another report from someone just returning from the island is that 
the rest of the line will be "frozen", not as in temp, just not released.
I am not sure what it means, but if I loved Fundy's and Reyes, I would be buying
just in case.........


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Update from hunters only the Robusto T and extra are dead and two new undeclared vitola to be released in the future.

Source The Future of Trinidad | Hunters & Frankau: The UK's sole importer and distributor of the finest Cuban Cigars

Looks like a certain LCDH had too many trini boxes


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Sarge said:


> true dat.... Corona Gorda would be awesome!
> 
> don't get me wrong. The T is overpriced a little. Well a lot depending on where you're shopping. I'd like to see them cheaper & think they would've done great @ $250 a box. Which imho is a great price for them. Though having smoked one last weekend I will happily, yet reluctantly pony up the cash to grab a box quick before they're gone simply because. It will definitely be the most I've spent on a box to date. For the price Reyes are dam near as, if not better than the Siglo I imho. Quite frankly even the one T I had was way better than any of the 3 CoRos I've smoked so far. So I'm kind of surprised w/ all the hate on Trini & all the praise CoRo gets considering they're in the same range or exact same price. Maybe I need to smoke more CoRos or I just haven't had the right one because to me, the few I smoked were just ok. rant aside.


I agree. I will have to stock up on the Robusto T's. It is by far the best Robusto I've ever smoked, and yes I have smoked some CoRo's in my day...don't hate.


----------

